# Best way to get rid of fishy smell on skin?



## Reddrum_sc_mb

Whats the best way to get rid of that fishy smell on your hands?


----------



## dudeondacouch

I've heard toothpaste, comet, stainless steel soap, among others.

I use soap.


----------



## flounder123

lemon juice


----------



## MBsandflea

Agree. Any soap or dish detergent with citrus in it. Or just rub the juice on and then wash.


----------



## solid7

Time, or something that smells worse. That includes roadkill skunk, feces, or musky urine. (the kind available at your local hunting and trapping store)

This method is guaranteed to wholly eliminate even the strongest fishy smell.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

I've never tried toothpaste, but lemon juice cuts a lot of the odor. Freshly-squeezed works best.

This sounds crazy, but what I use is a good anti-bacterial citrus-scented dishsoap. Wet hands, a squirt of dish soap, rub it over hands, then before rinsing, put some sugar (a couple of spoonfuls) and rub your hands together until the sugar completely dissolves (get around cuticles and under nails). Then, rinse. 

I know it sounds crazy, but that really does work.


----------



## plotalot

A stainless steel spoon and water.


----------



## rickyble

wash your hands with soap and water or dish detergent then immediately cup one hand and pour lemon juice concentrate into the cup. Rub the concentrate allover both hands and anywhere the smell might be. Ninety nine percent of the smell will be gone....works great.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb

Thanks everyone ill prob just stick to lemons and ive found that saltwater does it sometimes.


----------



## AbuMike

Best stuff I ever used, and a cool tee shirt also.....

http://stinkfinger1.com/about-fish-soap.htm


----------



## oden

Two things. A palm full of salt then some water and scrub. If you still have a smell a dab of yellow mustard in your palm and lather your hands with it. Then wash. If it still smells repeat the mustard part. Your hands will smell like mustard but will not smell like fish.


----------



## biggestsquid

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> Whats the best way to get rid of that fishy smell on your hands?


Why would you want to get rid of that smell? I like to rub it into my beard so I can savor it!! The cats love it as well.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

AbuMike said:


> Best stuff I ever used, and a cool tee shirt also.....
> 
> http://stinkfinger1.com/about-fish-soap.htm


That is a _*very*_ cool shirt, Mike. Agreed. About 30 bucks for the shirt and the soap including shipping. Good deal.


----------



## Itzakeeper

toothpaste.....thats all u need


----------



## Danman

Don't fish!!! I couldn't resist....hehe


----------



## viper2788

Vinegar always does the trick. Dilute it into some water, wash hands, and then do once more using soap.


----------



## MSRIEF

This is too much to resist:

1. Do not pick up or touch fish.

2. If you do the lemon juice or vinegar.


----------



## surfchunker

really it's all I think about, how am I going to get that sweet smell of success on my hands ... instead of fishing go to the Museum


----------



## Lifesabeach

Don't know about the fish smell on skin but had something happen I'd never experienced before. Was in MI the past week and had fish or shrimp every day I was there, sometimes twice. On Monday morning before returning to work I told my wife I may have overdone it since my urine still smelled like shrimp!!! Finally stopped noticing it this AM. Either I'm going to have to vary my diet more when I retire or get a stronger bathroom exhaust fan!!!


----------



## jamesvafisher

I usually come in bone tired and I just take a shower, wash my hands, and go to bed.. It's gone the next morning at least until I fish again!


----------



## RobinsonFam1

stainless anything. get hands wet and rub them real well with stainless bar or the stainless sink itself. it has an ionization effect. (cant rememeber the science) works real well. you can get little stainless sop bars at most kitchen stores and some tackle places. about $3-5. i keep one in each tackle box and at clean up sink.

if youre on the beach i use sand as the waves lap up, scrub well and rinse. the bacteria will remove the smell and sand will exfoliate (makes your girl happy with soft hands!) lol

soaps with degreaser in them like palmolive works great too. put it on thick, scrub up well and use cold/room temp water to rinse. cold water helps remove protiens, just like cleaning blood off laundry, use cold water keeps baited up fishing shirts looking new .


----------



## notso

The stainless steel thing works pretty well. Another one that hasn't been mentioned yet.... Salt, wash hands with regular table salt (similar technique to the sugar mentioned above). I used to work in a pizza place and salt works like a champ.
Vinigar will take away the fishy smell, but then your hands just smell like vinigar.


----------



## Fisher

You guys are cra i have the solution cut/grate/scrape/shave or peel the skin off of a lime ,not lemon! There's a difference! Lemons are yellow ,Limes are green! Drop the peelings into 1/4 cup of soap {your choice} and 1 tbs of vinegar and 1/2 cup warm water and let sit .i usually have mine in a plastic bottle but use plastic also for travelling ,. fish on ! folk call me ace but u can call me jack


----------



## Fishbreath

Yep! Just as Surfchunker said, if you don't like the fish smell...well, you know....


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb

Hah well i love to fish but i also love keeping a relationship lol! XD


----------



## RuddeDogg

flounder123 said:


> lemon juice


Yup


----------



## trackerz

I keep a "wonder bar" by Bill Dance in my tackle bag,when I get home I use baking soda.


----------



## TideJones

BubbaHoTep said:


> I've never tried toothpaste...


You should try it, my dentist recommends it three times a day.


----------



## BubbaHoTep

TideJones said:


> You should try it, my dentist recommends it three times a day.


HAHAHA. Nice selective cutting. Since you're a Bama fan, I'm surprised you have a dentist.  I'm also noticing you didn't say that you heed his advice.  Hey, I wonder if it'll help restore poisoned trees. 

Toothpaste is also good for removing scratches from CDs and DVDs. Just rub it on there in the right way - circular for CDs and out from center on DVDs.


----------



## RobinsonFam1

one other thing that works fantastic: 
any deer hunting scent removing soap. I usually use HS stuff. its green in a convienient squeeze bottle. 2 applications will usually do it with no problems.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb

TideJones said:


> You should try it, my dentist recommends it three times a day.



XD things just got real! Lol y'all are taking this thread farther than i thought, didnt think this many ppl would bother posting! XD


----------



## grinch

Soap and water .Wear your fish funk with pride. It's a testament to your ability as an angler


----------



## TideJones

BubbaHoTep said:


> HAHAHA. Nice selective cutting. Since you're a Bama fan, I'm surprised you have a dentist.  I'm also noticing you didn't say that you heed his advice.
> 
> Touché. Yes I do heed his advice. When you only have four, you do what you can to save them.


----------

